# EOTN {Bronze & Fake Lashes}



## n_c (Feb 26, 2007)

It's me again...here is my attempt at wearing fake lashes for the first time, they were so freakin' hard to put on! Any suggestions?

Eyes: UDPP, MAC's prep-n-prime, wedge, bronze, mulch, shroom and some ardell lashes

Lips: studio fix, viva glam v l/s, dubonnet l/s applied very very VERY lightly and viva glam v l/g on top

click! click!

the colors were well blended...I promise...hehehe


 










feel free to make suggestions...give criticism, anything...


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 26, 2007)

beautiful! that lip colour is gorgeous! would love to see a full face shot.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2007)

sdfgk ;sldfkg s;ldfg your LIPS!! WOW!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

yea im about to say the same. LIPS " Off the Chain" WOW


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG! Your lips look awesome. Great blending on your eyes!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 26, 2007)

wow!  you did a fab job, your lips look PERFECT


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 26, 2007)

Your lips = PERFECT!!  OMG!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 26, 2007)

youu!
man, you have beautiful eyes and lips.. and i'm still lovin the very natural eyebrows. i'd also love to see a full-face shot!!


----------



## aziza (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. Pure perfection. That is the most beautiful lip combo I've ever seen. Dang girl!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 26, 2007)

those lips...my God!!!
Perfection!!!!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 26, 2007)

:O

The lips are amazing!

As for falsies...I use tweezers.


----------



## Brelki (Feb 26, 2007)

The eyes are lovely, and the lips are to die for!  What a great look!


----------



## n_c (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_youu!
man, you have beautiful eyes and lips.. and i'm still lovin the very natural eyebrows. i'd also love to see a full-face shot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks girl...no full face shots for me...too shy *hides* + I gotta figure out how to watermark pics first, dont want my pics reproduced, know what I mean...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks great, you have amazing lips!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Gorgeous! love the lip combo


----------



## Ambi (Feb 27, 2007)

LOVE the lips!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 27, 2007)

perfect.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 27, 2007)

very pretty 
your lips look great nice color combo


----------



## Jayne (Feb 27, 2007)

pretty look ! and those lips


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 27, 2007)

this is beautiful!  you have gorgeous lips


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 27, 2007)

lovely! would have been awesome to see the face pic!


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

thank you!!!


----------



## Jen-Jen (Feb 27, 2007)

You did a wonderful job with your eyes, BUT MY GOODNESS.....you're lips look AMAZING!!!


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jen-Jen* 

 
_You did a wonderful job with your eyes, BUT MY GOODNESS.....you're lips look AMAZING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww...thanks hun...Im all smiles now!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 28, 2007)

Did you use a lipliner? OMG you did an excellent job!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 28, 2007)

love it! your lips are absolutely to die for...wow!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 28, 2007)

omg your lips are like super flawless.!!!nice blending on eyes!!


----------



## n_c (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Did you use a lipliner? OMG you did an excellent job!!_

 

no, no lipliner...thanks for the comment


----------



## mellz (Mar 1, 2007)

Your lips look so flawless they seem fake! Amazing! Love the bronze on you as well and I love your brows


----------



## tdm (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow! Those lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm going to try that combo.

Thanks.


----------



## n_c (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_:O

The lips are amazing!

As for falsies...I use tweezers._

 
oh wow really...Im gonna have to try the tweezers...thanks


----------



## n_c (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_Wow! Those lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm going to try that combo.

Thanks._

 
I wanna see...


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

man, I've been looking for that lip color forever. I wish I can find one l/g just like that. U r amazing ^^b


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_It's me again...here is my attempt at wearing fake lashes for the first time, they were so freakin' hard to put on! Any suggestions?_

 
Sephora has a thing called lash applicator, it cost about $10 as I remember. I heard it works really well, it takes no time to put on fake lashes. HTH.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 1, 2007)

I LOVE ur lips! gorgeous!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 1, 2007)

LOL I wanted to break down and cry the first couple times I used falsies! They were totally the enemy. I promise it gets easier. You look amazing and if it's worth anything, it doesn't look like you had trouble applying them at all! The combo is gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## crimsonette (Mar 1, 2007)

oh my... your lips... *HAWT*


----------



## Simi (Mar 1, 2007)

You've done great job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Nadiege (Mar 1, 2007)

why can't I see the picture =(


----------



## msmack (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful Eyes And Lips! Well Done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Veeery Pretty!


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 2, 2007)

the lips are amazing!


----------



## linkas (Mar 2, 2007)

The lips are incredible!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_Sephora has a thing called lash applicator, it cost about $10 as I remember. I heard it works really well, it takes no time to put on fake lashes. HTH._

 

Oh really, I'll probably look into that...thanks.


----------



## n_c (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_LOL I wanted to break down and cry the first couple times I used falsies! They were totally the enemy. I promise it gets easier. You look amazing and if it's worth anything, it doesn't look like you had trouble applying them at all! The combo is gorgeous on you!!!_

 

ok I feel much better...I felt like a moron ready to cry too!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 3, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Perfect lips EVER!!!!!


----------



## ecberger (Dec 30, 2008)

love it<3


----------



## n_c (Jan 1, 2009)

Gosh this thread is so old! Thank you all <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Old or not these are the best lips I have ever seen!!


----------



## ajannasmom (Jan 1, 2009)

Love them all!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 2, 2009)

*steals your lips and runs off*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2009)

what an amazing lip combo...


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 2, 2009)

nice!


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 2, 2009)

Sexy lip color!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 2, 2009)

You did a great job with the lashes!  Love the eyes, very soft but I REALLY REALLY REALLY love those lips!!  Will definitely be trying out that combo, thx for posting!


----------



## n_c (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_You did a great job with the lashes! Love the eyes, very soft but I REALLY REALLY REALLY love those lips!! Will definitely be trying out that combo, thx for posting!_

 
Thanks babe!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 2, 2009)

very beautiful and warm


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice Lip Color , Very Plump.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 3, 2009)

everything is so PERFECT!!! i love it!


----------



## n_c (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_everything is so PERFECT!!! i love it!_

 
Thank you


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 3, 2009)

you have perfect lips


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 4, 2009)

That lip color is soooo pretty.


----------



## Rennah (Jan 4, 2009)

Noice lips.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 4, 2009)

I have lip envy!


----------



## n_c (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_That lip color is soooo pretty._

 

Thank you! Its def. one of my fav's


----------

